# Help with seed suggestions and tips



## SDvanman (Apr 18, 2020)

Good Morning -

My budget limit is $200 and I have 1500 sqft to renovate. Half the lawn is is dirt and the other half is a mix of common bermuda mixed with fescue. Right now the whole lawn is covered in annual ryegrass. I live inland San Diego and it gets really, really hot. It's common for us to see daytime highs in 90+ for weeks at a time. I am looking for advice on which type of grass seed to use.

Here is a photo:

B = Common Beruda
F = Fescue
D = Dirt



My plan is to rent a tiller and then seed with Bermuda or some other warm season grass. I have looked for reviews on Bermuda seed but can't find any. When i check online stores I am overwhelmed by all the options and some are really expensive.

I am also wondering if it's better to kill existing lawn with roundup and then overseed the Bermuda into this dead lawn without tilling?

I really appreciate feedback from people who have tilled and seeded a lawn and anyone who has used Bermuda seed. My options range from Home Depot Scotts Bermuda at $32 for 5lb to Seedland Maya at $60 for 5lb, Royal TXD for the same price.

Thank-you in advance!


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd think with a budget of $200, the only thing you could do is throw out seed. Tilling would lead to a lumpy lawn, you'd have to level it. And if you're going that far, might as well level it and then sprig some TifTuf over it and then keep it wet for two weeks. Perhaps you could do all that for $500 or so... Otherwise, cut it as low as you can, maybe rake/dethatch to get some looser soil, then throw out some seed. I did a 10' perimeter around my house last May with common bermuda. Did not prep the soil at all, just threw out seed followed by some milogranite and it grew fine. As far as seed, you'll just have to read into what you want. I tried to get some numex but had trouble. Bought some Pennington branded Sahara II just to test out on some bare spots. I can't remember why I settled on those two varieties though...


----------



## SDvanman (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you very much for that. I didn't realize that tilling would create a lumpy lawn. It does seem like my best option is to throw some seed. I just don't understand why some seed is so expensive.


----------

